# considering moving to another clinic but it will mean a lot of travelling!



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

I'm considering moving clinics but I so worried that all the traveling will wear me out. I live in Devon, so it's a long journey even to get to Bristol. Has anyone else, or is anyone else travelling long distances for treatment? How does it work with appointments, scans etc?

xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Do it!   .  I live in Somerset and had a few rounds in Bristol.  I then ended up at The Lister in London and then finally Guys Hospital.  If i had remained at Bristol i wouldn't have a healthy 7 month old daughter now, they were unable to cater for our specific fertility and genetic conditions.  I was worried enough about travelling to Bristol but travelling to Guys in the centre of London felt very daunting.  But its totally do able you just have to be organised and go for it.


I had loads of extra scans and blood tests due to over responding but i know this was going to be the case.  I was lucky and was able to take time off work.  I never drove to London i always took the bus and then the tube.  I also staying in Guys accommodation for a week.  Personally i think we are really limited down this end as the best clinics are in London.  We must not be afraid of trying to go further a field.  It is more complicated but can be done with a lot of forward planning. 


Personally i would choose the best clinic for your medical needs and then work the rest out after, it will work out alright i promise.  How flexible are your work?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Feel free to PM me if you would rather


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Summer, 
I live in wiltshire and am considering going to wales..... i too am worried about the traveling especially as there are more local clinics! 

we are going for a consultation so will see actually how bad the travel is, we are hoping that as they are open on saturdays we can do most of our appts then and just have a day out in cardiff. 

i think you need to go with your gut instinct and go where you think your best options will be. 

xx


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Summer,

I'm in North Devon and now consdiering Manchester....we've had treatment in Exeter which was good but we now want somewhere which offers more testing and specific tailored care.

I have the same worries as you reference the travel but I do have family in Manchester which may help a little.

My work have no idea what has been happening over the last few years so I have to be clever with time off and my husband is very limited when he has time off but I've realised he only needs to really be there for 'his contribution'  

Thankfully there are a lot of cheap branded hotels dotted around the country and if you are organised you can pick up cheap train or coach tickets.

Ultimately you have to think what will suit you.  Good luck!

Riley xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess the hard thing to get your head around is that you have an option.  I didn't, i have specific condition that no where in Somerset (where i live) Devon or probably anywhere remotely near where i live deals with.  I suspect the clinic i went with Guys Hosp was actually the nearest.  We are so limited down this end, you will go to different clinics and realise how differently things are done and probably how many more options are available to you.


Knowing dates for treatment well in advance def helps.  Maybe you could book holiday for those dates, take it as unpaid leave (with out saying why) or just simply take it as sick.  Also there is normally more than one way to get to the clinic, drive yourself, bus etc etc.  Alos something to bear in mind is that you can have testing at one clinics and then move to another if you think the latter clinic is better for you but doesnt provide those testing.  I had immune testing at The Lister, i then went to Guys but The Lister treated me for Immune (Guys know all about it)


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies. It's such a hard decision to make (especially as i have a partner who is very negative about this ever working for us!). Would like to choose a clinic that specialises in mf, but how do you know? - sure that sounds like a silly question! Also, money is a problem. I would love to go to one of the best clinics, but money is a problem. I guess we could find the money if we knew it would work. It makes me feel sick to think that we've spent so much money already and still don't have anything to show for it - must sound like a real misery, sorry, it's been a bad day today. 

Jess81 - would be interested to know what you think of CGRW, have heard lots of good reviews about it 

Riley12 - we have family in the midlands so i've also considered Birmingham and Coventry - are Manchester good?

Coweyes - thanks for your replies. It's always nice to hear a success story. I will pm you x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

No you dont sound like a misery you sound realistic, money is an issue.  The Lister are very good and they also do imsi, look it up, as im terrible at explaining things.   .  Also The Lister do egg sharing, not sure what you feel about that?  We went for all the tests and was excepted for egg share at the Lister, we also chose them due to mf.  But thats when they found out about my chromazone problem so obviously no one wants to have my eggs now   .


There also not too bad to get to (much easier than Guys   )  You could get the national express, i know i know, a very long and boring journey but very cheap.  They stop at Victoria Coach station, you can then walk to the clinic its about 15-20 min or of course get a taxi, but cheaper to walk.  I did this on many occasions and didn't find it too bad.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good luck!  I think that it's definitely worth it and can work.  

We're in Cornwall and travel to London.  Cornwall can feel like the end of the world transport network-wise too.  The travelling is massively expensive and exhausting (which often results in a row before getting home  ) but  I don't regret doing it as the clinic felt right and offered a lot more choice than we could get down here.

You are being very realistic to think about it.  Money is a huge issue for us too, which is why we've ended up in London!


----------

